# problem with 4shared.com



## kasskass (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't open the 4shared.com site from all my installed browsers firefox, IE8, Opera, others.. from my labtop with win vista HEd, pleas help:4-dontkno


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked to make sure the browers aren't set to block it?


----------



## kasskass (Apr 3, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> Have you checked to make sure the browers aren't set to block it?



There is no block on it at-all in all browsers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

TRACERT 4shared.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kasskass (Apr 3, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:
> 
> ...


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Administrator>TRACERT 4shared.com /all

Usage: tracert [-d] [-h maximum_hops] [-j host-list] [-w timeout]
[-R] [-S srcaddr] [-4] [-6] target_name

Options:
-d Do not resolve addresses to hostnames.
-h maximum_hops Maximum number of hops to search for target.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list (IPv4-only).
-w timeout Wait timeout milliseconds for each reply.
-R Trace round-trip path (IPv6-only).
-S srcaddr Source address to use (IPv6-only).
-4 Force using IPv4.
-6 Force using IPv6.

C:\Users\Administrator>


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take out the "/all" from the command.


----------



## kasskass (Apr 3, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Take out the "/all" from the command.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Administrator>TRACERT 4shared.com

Tracing route to 4shared.com [208.88.227.170]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 13 ms 13 ms 13 ms 195.219.65.1
3 14 ms 12 ms 13 ms 82.114.160.1
4 171 ms 172 ms 175 ms 80.81.64.93
5 173 ms 173 ms 173 ms so-0-3-2.0.pjr01.nyc005.flagtel.com [62.216.128.50]
6 172 ms 171 ms 172 ms ge-2-0-0.0.cjr02.nyc005.flagtel.com [85.95.25.109]
7 257 ms 232 ms 231 ms ge-6-23.car3.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.71.172.177]
8 196 ms 181 ms 179 ms vlan99.csw4.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.16.254]
9 188 ms 181 ms 181 ms ae-94-94.ebr4.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.134.125]
10 223 ms 215 ms 217 ms ae-3.ebr2.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.137.121]
11 222 ms 215 ms 215 ms ae-62-62.csw1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.136.138]
12 216 ms 217 ms 215 ms ae-1-69.edge3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.68.19.8]
13 291 ms 291 ms 289 ms WEBAZILLA-L.edge3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.71.198.46]
14 307 ms 308 ms 308 ms c-r101-uc0088-170.webazilla.com [208.88.227.170]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Administrator>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have connectivity all the way to the site, I'd have to believe this is some sort of Internet security package or a firewall.

Try booting in *Safe Mode With Networking* and see if you can access it in that mode.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have connectivity all the way to the site, I'd have to believe this is some sort of Internet security package or a firewall.

Try booting in *Safe Mode With Networking* and see if you can access it in that mode.


----------



## kasskass (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got it solved!!!!!
It seems that the 4Shared sit desided for some reasons to change their URL which was (http://www.4shared.com) , and insted they omit the www. and it is now (http://4shared.com) and it works fine.

Thanksvery much for you all for all your helphttp://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gifhttp://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-grin.gif


----------



## saraehab (Jul 31, 2010)

well i am having the same problem 
(http://4shared.com) this didnt work with me 

any ideas for me


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to see that you've created your own Thread.
Someone will be assisting you.

This old Thread will now be Closed!


----------

